# Chile - private health insurance



## juan_c

Hello,
Does anyone know the range of cost for private health care insurance?
Are there any special stipulations or factors to know about?
Thanks.


----------



## Jeanet

Health care in Chile is provided by the government via "Fondo Nacional de Salud" (FONASA) and by private insurers via "Instituciones de Salud Previsional" (ISAPREs). Try this link Queplan.cl ....it shows you the range of costs (btw 60,000 and 130,000 pesos per month) and you can open links to see types of plans. Like most insurances they factor in your age/etc and the depth of coverage you want.


----------

